# كيف ابدأ فى مجال المقاولات



## mr_bnsf (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوانى الافاضل
موضوع المقاولات هو بحر واسع وعميق فى مجالنا خصوصا وكثير من المهندسين بيفكر فى موضوع المقاولات ومنهم من يخافها وخصوصا من خسارتها وكثيرا من يفكر فيها ويتمنى ان يصل فيها لمتويات راقيه كحال الكثير من الشركات
لذلك عاوز اعرف ازاى ابدأ فى موضوع المقاولات ابتداء من نقطه الصفر ويكون موضوع عام للنقاش بسلبياته وايجابياته وخصوصا عندنا هنا فى مصر 
وفى حاله البدايه فى المقاولات ايه اللى مطلوب وازاى اوزن وافكر فى الموضوع بنظريه موضوعيه
فى انتظار ارائكم وافتراحتكم والنقاش مفتوح للجميع
دمتم بخير ورمضان كريم​


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية نصيحة مخلصة لك اذا اردت ان تدخل مجال المقاولات باختصار شديد و هو خلاصة الخلاصة لخبرة 20 سنة و عمل شركة مقاولات مع بعض الشركاء 
ادخل واحد من مجالين فقط و ذلك حسب امكانياتك
1- اذا كان معك راس مال محترم اشترى قطعة ارض مبانى 200-300 متر و ابنيها انت بمقاولين باطن ولا تشترى اى عدة من خشب او خلافة و انما مصنعيات فقط و دة الاستثمار العقارى و دة مكسبة مضمون 
2- اذا كان راس مالك محدود برضة ما تندفعش و تشترى عدة ( خشب او خلاطة او ونش الخ ) و اشتغل مصنعيات
مع مقاولين باطن او يوميات الخ 
ملاحظة هامة جدا فى حالة انك مقاول انك تتعامل مع زبون و ليس شركة قطاع خاص او عام او حكومة اياك ثم اياك 
الزبون مهما كان عضتة ممكن تستحملها لكن حكومة او شركة قطاع خاص الخ ممكن تلبس اسود و يقرفوك فى عيشتك فى الاسعار و المستخلصات الخ فابعد عن الشر و غنى لة 
تشطيبات الشقق فيها شغل حلو و لو عرفت تاخد فيلا من زبون محترم يبقى مية مية و خصوصا ان الدفعة المقدمة تشتغل بيها يعنى صحيح ممكن تصرف من معاك بس ديما تاخد دفعات مع الشغل و بكدة تبقى فى الامان لو حصل حاجة لا قدر اللة ما تكونش خسرت كتير
- بالنسبة للعدة فطبعا محتاج مكان تشوينها الى جانب اتلافها و سرقتها و ضيعها و اهلاكها فاحسن ما تشغلش بالك بيها و تجيب مقاول الباطن بعدتة النجار المسلح و الطبلية الخ 
دى نصيحتى المتواضعة اقدمها لك و لكل زميل بيفكر يبتدى زيك بعد خبرة و بهدلة و خسائر فى الموضوع دة 
طبعا اهم نصيحة للمقاول السمعة و عدم الغش و خصوصا لما تتعامل مع زبون ما عندهوش فكرة و انا عندى تحسب حسبتك صح و تاخد السعر المعقول احسن ما تاخد سعر رخيص و تحاول تعوض فى المون او تجيب صنيعى رخيص
ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتك فى هذا الموضوع بتختصار شديد و فى انتظار اراء الزملاء


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

khaled_sh2007 قال:


> بداية نصيحة مخلصة لك اذا اردت ان تدخل مجال المقاولات باختصار شديد و هو خلاصة الخلاصة لخبرة 20 سنة و عمل شركة مقاولات مع بعض الشركاء
> ادخل واحد من مجالين فقط و ذلك حسب امكانياتك
> 1- اذا كان معك راس مال محترم اشترى قطعة ارض مبانى 200-300 متر و ابنيها انت بمقاولين باطن ولا تشترى اى عدة من خشب او خلافة و انما مصنعيات فقط و دة الاستثمار العقارى و دة مكسبة مضمون
> 2- اذا كان راس مالك محدود برضة ما تندفعش و تشترى عدة ( خشب او خلاطة او ونش الخ ) و اشتغل مصنعيات
> ...


 
اخى خالد:
انا ليس لدى خبره كبيره فى المقاولات بس انت ملخص كلامك ان الواحد يشوف حبة صنيعيه شطريين ويشتغل بيهم ولا يوجع دماغة بعده او مونه.
وبالنسبه لنقطه اولى بتاعة شراء الارض انا مش فاهمها يعنى ايه ابقى صاحب الارض والمشروع واشتغل بس على المصنعيات........ارجو الايضاح حتى نتعلم جميعا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

> شركة قطاع خاص الخ ممكن تلبس اسود و يقرفوك فى عيشتك فى الاسعار و المستخلصات الخ فابعد عن الشر و غنى لة


المثل عندنا ابعد عن الشر واسكت ساي (الجابرك علي الغنا شنو؟)


> فاهمها يعنى ايه ابقى صاحب الارض والمشروع واشتغل بس على المصنعيات


تجارة عقار


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا تريد تصير مقاول افتح مكتب(حتى لو ب بيتكم) وأخذ ارقام هواتف اشخاص يزودوك بالرمل...سمنت..طابوق...حديد تسليح...............الخ بس لازم انت عندك خبره بالبناء حتى لو 2 سنه وابدأ ب تنفيذ مشاريع صغيره مثلا البيوت وبعدين انتقل للمشاريع الكبيره\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ تحياتي لكم


----------



## mr_bnsf (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر اخوانى الافاضل على المشاركه الفعاله
وفعلا ناس كتير قالولى اجيب مقاولين من الباطن افضل علشان هالك العده
شكرا مره تانيه وفى انتظار المزيد من ارائكم


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام المهندس خالد في قمة الافادة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanbasal (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم
بخصوص موضوع المقاولات انا عاوز انبه لنقطه مهمه هى انه من الممكن ان الزبون يروح يتفق مباشره مع المقاول ما دام معاه عدة وعمال وغيرة وياخد منه سعر كويس خصوصا ان المهندس هنا الى ها يشتغل بمقاول باطن لازم يحط هامش الربح بتاعه فوق سعر المقاول وكده ها يبيان ان سعرة للزبون عالى بقيمه هامش الربح دة لنفرض مثلا ان متر المصنعيه للخرسانات نجارة وحداده وصب معروف انه ب 150 جنيه فى السوق انت لما ها تقول للمواطن المتر الخرسانات مصنعيه ب 180 جنيه او 170 جنيه ( 150 للمقاول +20-30 هامش ربح لك )
ايه الى هاى يجبره انه يتعامل معاك حتى لو انت مهندس لان اغلب الناس النهاردة بتفهم حسب اعتقادها فى المعمار لكن لو انت معاك عده واتفرغت لها ها تعرف تدى سعر منافس وها تعرف تشتغل وها يكون فيه مكسب لك 
كويس والله اعلم


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس aymanbasal بعد التحية 
فى مجال المقاولات علشان تجيب خشب و عدة لازم تكون نجار مسلح او اشتغلت فى الكار دة و عارف خباياة و خصوصا الخشب غالى دلوقتى و مليون المية الخشب بيمشى زى ما بنقول ما بين سرقة و اهلاك و خلافة و خد بالك اى نجار بيشتغل بخشب غيرة عمرة ما يكون قلبة على العدة او يحافظ عليها 
بالنسبة للنقطة اللى اثرتها اذا كان مثلا المقاول بياخد 150 جنية فانت المفروض كمقاول و هو هيبقى مقاول باطن ليك و جايب العملية و هو عارف انة هياخد منك شغل مستقبلا فانت تاخدة ب 125-130 جنية و تقدر تدية للزبون ب 150 او 145 جنية كمان و اى مقاول عارف كدة سعر الزبون غير سعر مقاول الباطن و خصوصا ان الزبون اللى بيفهم احسن لة يتعامل مع مقاول مهندس احسن ما صنايعى او مقاول جاهل معاها شوية خشب و خصوصا ان العملية فى الخرسانة مثلا فيها بنود حديد و اسمنت و رمل و سن و خشب و خلاطة و هوالك و حداد و نجار و طبلية يعنى فيلم كبير علشان تصب سقف مثلا و الزبون ممكن يريح نفسة و يتعامل مع مهندس مقاول يثق فية لانة لو اتعامل مباشرة و عمل نفسة مقاول هيكع دم قلبة و هيتقرف و صدقنى مش هيوفر زى ما هو فاكر بل العكس هياخد المتر ب 150 جنية و كل شوية هيدفع قهوة و الصنايعية هيشتغلوة و هيلبس هوالك المواد لانة هيجيب زى ما اى حد يقولة مون .....
دى و جهة نظرى المتواضعة ردا على كلامك


----------



## محمود مرتضى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

متفق تماما مع كلام المهندس الكبير / خالد

ابعد عن مشاكل العدة وقرفها
انا مهندس استشارى صغير ولى عملى كمهندس مقاول وعندى مكتب صغير
اهم نقطتين
1 - لما تاخد العملية خدها "مونة ومصنعيات" علشان المصنعيات مش بتعنا دى بتاعة مقاول الباطن 
2 - المكسب كله فى المون انت بتشترى بسعر وحاسب الهالك الهندسى كل ما يمكن حدوثه ومقدره ومترجمة لى سعر نهائى + المكسب
3 - فى اول انت ما تحسبش المكسب 20 - 30 % خذه 15 % فى بنود الخرسانات وممكن اقل من كده فى بنود الحفر والاحلال علشان دى بنود مش محتاجة مجهود ورزقها واسع فقلل المكسب شويه
4 - اصعب حاجة فى المقاولات الاستمرار ومجئ المقاولة ودى انا صعب اتكلم فيها لاننى بأعانى منها 
وهو دى الموضوع اللى عاوزين نتكلم عليه " وسائل البحث عن المقاولات ومعرفة مصادر العمل والاستمرار


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*وسائل البحث عن المقاولات ومعرفة مصادر العمل والاستمرار*

متفق تماما مع كلام المهندس محمود مرتضى

4 - اصعب حاجة فى المقاولات الاستمرار ومجئ المقاولة ودى انا صعب اتكلم فيها لاننى بأعانى منها 
وهو دى الموضوع اللى عاوزين نتكلم عليه " وسائل البحث عن المقاولات ومعرفة مصادر العمل والاستمرار

باشمهندس محمود نبتدى ازاى من هذا المنتدى ؟؟؟ انا معاك مليون المية فى الموضوع دة
منتظرين مشاركة الزملاء


----------



## mido158 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا متفق جدا مع كلام المهندس خالد ومشكور جدا على رايه اللى انا استفدت منه كتير اوى


----------



## إسلام علي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس خالد 
ردودك ممتازة
ونرجو منك المزيد للتقدم بالقسم


----------



## إسلام علي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أعتقد البحث عن المقاولات يكون بعمل قسم لذلك
وعلى الجانب الآخر عمل كرت دعوي للقسم وتوزيعه على
الشركات
المقاولين
السماسرة
وكل من له اهتمام


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس اسلام على و مهندس mido85 و كل من شكرنى على اى مساهمة متواضعة فى هذا المنتدى المحترم 
اشكركم خالص الشكر و ساحاول بعون اللة تقديم اى مشورة او رأى او نصيحة لاى زميل فى مشكلة اوسؤال يطلبة او مشكلة يكون عندى لها حل او سبق ان ساهمت فى حلها او عايشتها او عانيت منها حتى ياخد الزملاء اللى فى اول الطريق حذرهم منها مستقبلا ....


----------



## عرفه شحات الهجينى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*طرق البحث عن مقاولات*

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الكبير خالد على الشرح الجميل والمركز والمنظم 
واشترك مع اخى مهندي محمود مرتضى فى عملية البحث عن مقاولات واساهم بالاتى 
1- يوجد موقع اسمه مناقصات دوت كوم بيجيب كل المناقصات التى تصدر فى الجرائد اليومية والموقع يعطيك فترة مجانية لتجربته وبعدين تشترك 
2- الزملاء القدامى فى اى شركة او مكتب استشارى سبق وان عملت فيه 
3- طريقة عرض نشاط الشركة على مقاوليين كبار وشركات المقاولات الضخمة التى دائما عندها مشاريع كبيرة 
4- محاولة فتح باب التوريد فقط للمواد التى تتميز فى الحصول على اسعار جيدة ورخيصة فيها وتبيعها للمقاولين الكبار 
5- فتح باب لعقود الصيانة الدورية للمصانع والشركات والفنادق والمستشفيات وخلافه فانها من مصادر الدخل المستمرة 
6- يمكن تصنيع اى مادة او منتج على طريقتك الخاصة يعنى مافييش حد عنده المنتج انت اللى بتصنعة بنفسك وتحاول توزعة 
7- محاولة معرفة مشاكل شركات المقاولات مثلك ووضع طرق ووسائل وحلول عملية لهذة المشاكل 
واخير انا بحب اتكلم وبطلاقة فى الكلام لعله ينبه او ينشط او يستثير القدرات الكامنة فى عقولنا ولكم منى كامل التحية 
ملاحظة : ما المانع من ان نتقابل وجها لوجه فى مكاتبنا ونتشارك الاراء فيما بيننا ونتعاون والله سيدد خطانا ولكل مجتهد نصيب فى انتظار الرد


----------



## هاله النجار (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## هاله النجار (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## محمد عبده الإمام (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخى الفاضل الذى يسأل عن المقاولات لا تعمل فيها إلا بعد أن تكون فى غنى عن هذا السؤال الذى سألته ، أقصد بعد الخبرة المطلوبة والتى سوف تحميك من اخطار المقاولات وهى كثيرة سوف تعرف الإجابة من داخلك فتقرر البداية ، طبعا قد تحتاج لمقاولى باطن ولكن من عملوا معك وانت تعرفهم افضل ومثلهم الموردين ، وعموما إحتفظ بكل تليفونات من يعملون معك اقصد إعمل قاعدة بيانات خاصة بك وتكون معك انت للموردين والفنيين والمقاولين وإعرف معدلات الإنتاج لكل البنود وأسعار مقاولى الباطن وأسعار المواد من أكثر من مورد وإهتم بالعلاقات العامة ولا تنسى الأمانة وحسن السمعة أبدا فهما رصيد الباقى للدنيا والآخرة

م.محمد الإمام


----------



## محمد عز1 (10 مايو 2010)

افيدونى انا معاى سجل تجارى و لبطاقة ضريبة و امللك لوادر و حفارات كيف ابداء


----------



## civilwalid (10 مايو 2010)

توكل علي الله ومتخفش
بس المهم الامانه في العمل وحسن اختيار دواليب العمل من حيث القدرة والكفائه والسعر
واهم حاجه متابعة الشغل حتي لو كان صغير ومتسبش الصنايعية لوحدهم لانهم ممكن يخربوها وخليك محسسهم انك متابعهم دايما مع فرض السيطرة الكافية 
التاني جدا في وضع الاسعار مع دراستها دراسة وافيه قبل ما توضعها
حاول دايما تقلل من التكلفة من حيث توفير المعدات وخلافه يعني معدة مش محتاجها عمال معندهمش شغل متحملهمش علي المشروع وخلاص
متابعة جميع وسائل الامان في العمل وتجنب حدوث الحوادث ومتقولش ربك بيسترها طبعا ربنا بيستر بس لازم تعمل كل اللي عليك لانك هتكون المسؤل الاول والاخير
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

